# Not very good with how the color genes work



## Bobefemme819 (Sep 14, 2016)

Hi there I just adopted this puppy I'm curious how she got these this colour when her parents are dark. Mom is black and dad is chocolate. She had 4 pups and they all came out almost identical just some have more white on their bellies.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

What did the Grandparents look like?

Joe


----------



## Bobefemme819 (Sep 14, 2016)

I don't know I only have pics of the parents.
















Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------

